# San Jose RC-Red Bluff CA



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Any news yet?????


----------



## BRIAN RJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Heard the weather was rainy & muddy.Open not thru 1st series yet.
Qual finished don't know placements.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard, third hand info, that the roads were super muddy, trucks getting stuck, one slid into a pond, all the trucks tearing up the roads to the point that they closed the grounds, or at least part of them. They were scrambling this morning to find alternate ground to finish the trial. They still had 12 dogs to run the first series of the open and those dog were all going to be put on a special dog trailer to be transported to yesterday's location. 

Just one of those things, I feel bad for everybody involved. Those are super grounds, just unbeliveable and the owners are very-very generous letting us use the property, plus they host a supper dinner.

John


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Horrid weather


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow morning in the Owner-Handler Am (23 dogs):

2,4,8,11,13,15,20,21,22,23,24,25,29,31,34,35,36,37,44,48,49,51,54

Rumors are that they are going to consider the first series the water marks because there was significant water in it, and there is limited water available on the grounds that are still accessible.

When I left, the Open was running the land blind and the Derby was finishing up the second series.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

GLad I stayed in Lost Hills. I'm sure I'm getting more out of dog training this weekend thats for sure. It was rainy off and on here too, but nothing too bad.

Kris


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The weather at the event itself has not been that bad. Cloudy yesterday but no rain and light showers all day today. The problem is that it poured Thursday night and Friday night which is what made the trial grounds so muddy and the roads inaccessible. The club is doing a good job of getting the trial finished with the time and grounds remaining to them.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Kudos goes to the folks at Red Bank Ale and Quail. Sounds like they are going the extra mile to get it done.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Any derby callbacks?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

John Robinson said:


> Any open callbacks?


Feeling a little anxious there John? First Open for Guss?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Kris Hunt said:


> Feeling a little anxious there John? First Open for Guss?


Yep, I heard he had a good first series, but no news after that. I ran him in the amateur in his last trial, last fall and we got an RJ, so I know he can do the work, but yes, I am a little anxious. How are you doing down there in warm, wet California?

John


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anything, yet?..John?...

Hope your boys do well!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure the Open is going to move slowly. Last time I heard Open dogs being shuttle across the creek 7 at a time.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Of the three stakes running today, the Open finished first. Results were 

1st Abby - Henninger
2nd Magic - Sargenti
3rd Buddy - Pleasant
4th Saber - Hatch
RJ Moda - Tyson

JAMs: Tacker/Van De Brake, Fen/Fangsrud, Tru/Henninger, Ruby/Wilson, Twister/Wilson, Ruby/Graves, Chad/Bechtel, Brook/Moore or Sargenti, Merlyn/Patopea, Cuch/Fangsrud, Banner/Woodyard, Shorty/Bechtel, Dutch/Fangsrud

As for the Amateur, the rumors were not correct. They finished with a water triple, three marks across a river with a strong current that threw the dogs off line enroute. The results were:

1sr Freedom/Moore (22 months old)
2nd Tru/Kahn
3rd Ruby/Wilson
4th Pirate/Zellner
RJ Reagan/Moore

JAMs: Cash/Bechtel, Ginger/James, Chad/Bechtel, Trek/Myers, Cutter/Kahn, Hoot/Costa, Moda/Tyson, Saber/Hatch, Sky/Goodale

When I left about 2:45, the Derby was just beginning the 4th series. I heard there were 25 callbacks but I'm sorry I don't have them for you.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Judy,

Congratulations on your Am. Jam with Trek, that's fantastic!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations Judy for the JAM in the AM with Trek. All the training has really paid off.

--Susie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

John Robinson said:


> Yep, I heard he had a good first series, but no news after that. I ran him in the amateur in his last trial, last fall and we got an RJ, so I know he can do the work, but yes, I am a little anxious. How are you doing down there in warm, wet California?
> 
> John


WOW, that's awesome, good for you and Guss! I'll be watching for his name.

Kris


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!! Congratulations to all!!!!

WAY to GO Michael & Free!!! 

Thanks for all the reports Judy and Woo Woo to Big Brother Trek for finishing the AM!

See you all soon!

Tammy


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeeee Freeeeeeee.....my Lil Phoebeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to all for the congratulations. I was thrilled with my boy. Trek couldn't beat Free in the youth department, but he was the 3rd youngest dog entered. The second youngest dog also finished the trial with a JAM and that was Chad Costa's Hoot.

By the way, I watched Free run most of the trial and her performance was amazing. She was my pick as winner prior to the awards. A well-deserved win.


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping someone has the derby results


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks to all for the congratulations. I was thrilled with my boy. Trek couldn't beat Free in the youth department, but he was the 3rd youngest dog entered. The second youngest dog also finished the trial with a JAM and that was Chad Costa's Hoot.
> 
> By the way, I watched Free run most of the trial and her performance was amazing. She was my pick as winner prior to the awards. A well-deserved win.


Good job Judy....you are becoming a force!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't have the complete Derby results but I was told the placements were.......

1st Julie Cole with Ruddy Duck (Yip Yip)
2nd Gary Zellner with Cappy
3rd Chris Hatch with Rizer
4th Brooke Vandebrake but not sure which dog

That's all I heard...Hopefully someone has complete results!

Tammy


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. Way to go JC.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to go Michael & Lynn. Another great female for you both!!! Yea Free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good girl Reagan finishing a tough Open.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *1sr Freedom/Moore (22 months old)*
> 2nd Tru/Kahn
> 3rd Ruby/Wilson
> 4th Pirate/Zellner
> RJ Reagan/Moore


Looks like the Moore's are set up for another doggie generation. 

Wonder if everybody else will be going for 2nd regards,*  *


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Gary, good to see Pirate and Son placing at the trial! Great to see Cappy make it back after his bad foxtail surgery. Congrats to everyone who placed



Tammy Z said:


> I don't have the complete Derby results but I was told the placements were.......
> 
> 1st Julie Cole with Ruddy Duck (Yip Yip)
> 2nd Gary Zellner with Cappy
> ...


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

congrats to Luann and FC Buddy on the 3rd in the Open


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Julie C, Gary Z and to The Moores with Freea!!!!!! Way To Go!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Judy on your JAM and thanks for the info


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations John Henninger. Great win for you and Abby in the open!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Missy Bell said:


> Yippeeeeeeeee Freeeeeeee.....my Lil Phoebeeeeeeeee!!!!!


You are so funny!!! Thanks Missy (and Howard) for your support, and the Red Bank guys for really stepping up, helping ferry the dogs and handlers across a raging river. San Jose crew owes a huge debt to J.O. and Rob Reuter, Chris Hatch, Gary B. and Jeff and Suzie Torrey for helping out in a tough situation. Love the Red Bank Ale & Quail!
Lynn


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Lynn,

I just checked the results on EE. There is no 3rd place listed for the Am and no 1st place listed for the Derby. 

Helen


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Qualifying Results

I noticed that there are no Qual results here so I pulled them off EE just to complete the thread. I apologize in advance if there are any errors or typo's.

First - #4 Yankee Ford Yancy "Yancy"; O-Gary Rowlett
Second - #27 Nitrus Blackrock Chaos "Flint"; O-Steve Lapkin
Third - #11 Tru's Little Cruiser "Cruiser"; O-Chad Hansen
Fourth - #32 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark "Jump"; O-Melanie Foster

RJ #3

Jams #'s 8, 10, 12, 21, 23, 33, 34

Congratulations to all, especially to my Golden family. Nice job Melanie on your 4th and Pat on your Jam. Maggie is really proud of her little sister!

Diane


----------

